# Game #3 (11/6): Denver Nuggets @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>
















Denver Nuggets (1-2) @ Los Angeles Lakers (1-1) 

Staples Center (Los Angeles)









Date: 11/6
Time: 6:30 pm

*Television:*















FSN West NBA TV

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































A. Miller V. Lenard C. Anthony K. Martin M. Camby 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm 

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Aaron McKie
Laron Profit

Denver Nuggets





























Earl Boykins
Earl Watson
Francisco Elson
Eduardo Najera

Last Meeting
Date: Nov. 2, 2005
Score: Lakers 99 - Nuggets 97, OT
Summary: In Phil Jackson's return as the Lakers coach, the Lakers rallied back from 5 down in regulation with a key Smush Parker three. The Lakers had a chance to win it in regulation but Kobe Bryant missed a shot at the buzzer after getting poked in the eye. Kwame Brown had a chance to win this in overtime but missed a shot, quickly got the offensive rebound, then dished it to Kobe who hit a jumper with 0.6 seconds left. Lakers would end up winning. Smush Parker had 20 points and 6 assists to go along with Kobe Bryant's 33 points, 5 rebounds, and 4 assists. 

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Nuggets*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 36.0</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Carmelo Anthony 17.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 12.5</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Marcus Camby 14.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 7.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Andre Miller 9.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 2.5</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Marcus Camby/Greg Buckner 1.66</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm/Andrew Bynum 2.00</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Marcus Camby 3.33</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Laron Profit 66.7%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Earl Watson/Linas Kleiza 100.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Devean George 42.9%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Francisco Elson/Earl Watson 100.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 95.2%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Greg Buckner 100%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>3-0</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>2-1</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>*Los Angeles Lakers*</td><td>*1-1*</td><td>*1.5*</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>1-1</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>0-2</td><td>2.5</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>3-0</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Utah Jazz</td><td>2-1</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>Dallas Mavericks</td><td>2-1</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>NO/Oklahoma City Hornets</td><td>2-1</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>2-1</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>San Antonio Spurs</td><td>2-1</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>2-1</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>Seattle Supersonics</td><td>1-1</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>1-1</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Houston Rockets</td><td>1-1</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>1-1</td><td>1.5</td></table>
Nuggets Forum Game Thread

*Game Thoughts:*
Lakers - We all know what Kobe is capable of. Smush is balling right now but can he continue to do what he's doing? Obviously he's not gonna score 20 a night all year. While Lamar Odom has put up some impressive numbers he really needs to pick up the scoring if this team wants to go anywhere at all. Kwame Brown doesnt appear to have good hands or wants to finish when he has the ball. For some reason and I'm sure I'll be wrong but I think Kwame will have a good game. Chris Mihm will more than likely start on Sunday IMO because we need the big's back. He really doesnt have any clue when he is out there in the triangle though but if he could prove me wrong one night that would be lovely.. I think the bench is gonna be a very big key in this game. It's gonna be if Devean can continue to play the way he has, if Cook can show his preseason form, and if someone else (Bynum, Profit, McKie) steps up.. One more thing.. *IF I SEE 10 MORE BACKDOOR OOPS, I WILL SCREAM!!!*

Nuggets - The Nuggets will be coming off a blowout (107-68) of Portland where Marcus Camby went off for like 23 pts, 17 boards, and 6 blocks. Now that may concern ya'll and it concerns me but I'm afraid playing them one time already and them not being that impressive against us will have a factor. Sure we didnt play well against them either but this time it's different. George Karl is back and that's gonna be a very big key for the Nuggets. I'm afraid that KMart and Camby will abuse our frontline but I feel that Smush and Kobe will outplay Voshon and Miller. They are coming off a nice win.

*Game Prediction:*
Nuggets 103 - Lakers 92
</center>

K, that took forever to do.. Yikes..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Dang, Went all out huh? Looks nice thanx!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Your best game thread you have ever made.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Dang, Went all out huh? Looks nice thanx!


Yes I did.. I even wrote the recap of last game, even shared some thoughts on this game, and threw in a prediction (I dont even care if it's close!) .. I always knew there was a way to improve my weak game threads.. This is it.. I figured it out.. until I figure something else out to improve..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice game thread BC!


I hate to say this but I forsee a loss. Karl will be back to coaching for this game, and he will keep Denver in check for the majority of the game. Even though Nene is gone, we have no PF yet that can take advantage of the situation. (No im not saying Brown wont ever be good, I just think if he is going to be it will take more than a couple of games). 

If Lamar can have a game more like the one had playing the Suns, and Kobe is Kobe, they have a chance but I see Denver going for some revenge and without a front court theres no reason they should have another 10 back door lobs.

To win they will need for the night:
Better Coaching, than game #2.
Better transition defense from the front court. "They" MUST ROTATE AND ATTEMPT TO BLOCK.
Lamar must be aggressive in the lane, and get others involved. 
Smush must keep up his current great level of play.
DG MUST come off the bench. HE IS THE ONLY PUNCH OFF THE BENCH WE GOT.


They do that, and we will have a good game. They do what they did in game 2, and it's going to be a long night of people panicing and complaining.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

KMart hurting still..



> Kenyon said after the game that his knees get hit and it feels like someone is striking him with a hammer in them. Not good.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kwames sprained thumb is also affecting his play, I hope he can over come it though.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm hoping the Lakers have a psychological advantage over the Nuggets after winning the season opener. I wouldn't be shocked if the Lakers lost though. However, give us a win Lakers!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

kwame is the one who decides if we win or loose...if he can put up solid numbers in this game we should come out on top


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Im expecting a win here...Staples center crowd should get a fun one......Nov 18th Vs Clips , I will be there cant wait!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Im expecting a win here...Staples center crowd should get a fun one......Nov 18th Vs Clips , I will be there cant wait!



I was going to go, but I dont think the first encounter is going to be very competitive. I'd rather wait till one of the later ones when the Lakers have hopefully learned to play as a team a little better.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

If The Lakers Front Court Step Up On The Boards, Then They Shud Be Able To Get This One. If Not, Then I Don't Think So.

So, Is KMart Not Playin Or What?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Kwame better bring his testicles with him tonight.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

EHL said:


> Kwame better bring his testicles with him tonight.


Yea but only if the game was tonight :laugh:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

He Better Do Somethin!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

EHL said:


> Kwame better bring his testicles with him tonight.


I'm not worried about 1-2-3.

But if Kwame and Mihm don't step up, the Lakers have little to no chance of defeating the Nuggets.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

We beat on the road, we'll beat 'em @ home. Lakers coming back from a loss against Phoenix, they'll take the win tonight!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

we barely came away with the win tho...also the nuggets were playing very bad basketball..but im imo it will be another close finish


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Yea but only if the game was tonight :laugh:


 :rofl: :rofl:

Kwame is going to EHL's place. 

I think the Lakers can pull out another win against the Nuggets with their bigs all getting hurt. Camby might go back to his old ways and have a major injury. Then Denver would really be screwed. I'm going to side with KobeBryant08 on this one. Kwame needs to get his *** in gear. Kobe is full of adrenaline right now, but he's going to wear out doing this every game. Lamar is playing more assertive, he just has horrible touch. Smush doesn't have to put up 20 every night. As long as he tries on D, I'm thrilled with him.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great game thread! I also made one in the Nuggets forum for this up coming battle. Lakers fans feel free to predict the game score in the Nuggets forum or add any insight on the up coming game.

My feelings regarding this game is that it's obvious the Lakers are playing with in Jacksons system and playing like a team. I have been very impressed with Bryant and Smush so far. Odom has been decent as well, I'm sure he will get better as the season goes on. Playing in front of your home crowd always helps, but I still feel the Nuggets are going to pick off a win in L.A.

My game prediction...

*Nuggets 102*

*Lakers 94*

Link to the The Game Thread in the Nuggets forum. http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=213552

Good Luck Lakers fans, I have a feeling this should be another good game.


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

Any1 know if Bynum is playing this game....?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

SharpShooter said:


> Any1 know if Bynum is playing this game....?


 
He needs to because Mihm haven't been do *** since last year.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

*Denver Nuggets* _(1-2)_
*Los Angeles Lakers* _(1-1)_

*Date:* Sunday, November 6th
*Time:* 6:30 PM
*TV:* FSN, NBATVHighDef

*Previous Games*
Blazers @ Nuggets 107-68 (WIN)
Suns @ Lakers 122-112 (LOSS)



























*Coach George Karl*




































C - *Marcus Camby* _(15.3 PPG, 14.0 RPG, 2.7 APG)_
PF - *Kenyon Martin* _(14.7 PPG, 5.3 RPG, 2.0 APG)_
SF - *Carmelo Anthony* _(17.7 PPG, 6.3 RPG, 4.0 APG)_
SG - *Voshon Lenard* _(13.0 PPG, 4.3 RPG, 2.7 APG)_
PG - *Andre Miller* _(7.7 PPG, 3.7 RPG, 9.0 APG)_


















*Coach Phil Jackson*




































C - *Chris Mihm* _(5.0 PPG, 1.5 RPG, 0.0 APG)_
PF - *Kwame Brown* _(5.5 PPG, 5.5 RPG, 1.0 APG)_
SF - *Lamar Odom* _(15.5 PPG, 12.5 RPG, 7.5 APG)_
SG - *Kobe Bryant* _(36.0 PPG, 6.0 RPG, 4.5 APG)_
PG - *Smush Parker* _(20.5 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 4.0 APG)_

























*Earl Boykins*
_Predicted Stats: 12 points, 2 rebounds, 3 assists_

*Laron Profit*
_Predicted Stats: 6 points, 2 rebounds, 0 assists_

























*Andre Miller*
_Predicted Stats: 23 points on 46% shooting, 3 rebounds, 9 assists_

*Lamar Odom*
_Predicted Stats: 22 points on 48% shooting, 10 rebounds, 8 assists_​








The Nuggets finally have George Karl back, and not a moment too soon. This is not good for the Los Angeles Lakers, who seem to be having trouble finding their own identity. Two games into the season, the Lakers have changed their lineup already, experimenting with Odom playing the four and Kwame the big man in the paint. Chris Mihm has been nothing more than a backup center, possibly less, as both his numbers and his defensive efforts on the court have turned all of our smiles upside down. If that wasn't enough, Kwame Brown just cannot stay out of foul trouble. His stats will definitely take a blow from this, not only from his limited playing time, but also because of his confidence. Brown's departure from the Wizards seemed to be a blessing in his eyes, but if he can't find enough time on the court, no matter what the cause, his self-esteem could drop faster than the Lakers' win percentage. If Mihm and Kwame can stick with their man and not worry about scoring 15 points per outing, the rest of the Lakers can cover the offense, and this could be an easy win for us Sunday.

Where it's true that K-Mart is suffering from a knee injury, along with Nene taking an 82-game vacation, the Nuggets are still a strong, disciplined team. It comes as no surprise that their frontcourt will continue to dismantle ours, but things should soon change. Lamar Odom will play a huge factor against Karl's Nuggets come tipoff, where he'll have to pull out of the gates early as a defender, instead of a scorer. Odom's role in the triangle may be a bit confusing compared to his role in the offense last season, and it may take more than just a few games to adjust. However, the Lakers can't afford to drop five or six games in a row because of it, because Odom is still our second scoring option, whether Smush drops 20 a night or not. From what we can see in these first two games, Odom's shooting is horrific; 32% from the field, with 11 three-point attempts (making only two). If Lamar wants to shine, he's going to have to attack the basket, instead of launching 25-footers. Otherwise, it's going to be a long season for Phil and the Lakers.

Speaking of defense, what do you think of Smush Parker? The kid is amazing. I myself am guilty of underrating him; I had placed Aaron McKie (who has been injured) above him in the lineup, when I had no idea Parker would be one of our best defenders on the court. Parker is shooting 62%, including a beautiful 42% from the arc. I couldn't ask for more. If he can push Miller to his right, and force him to shoot versus using penetration, those lobs will be tougher to pull off for Denver, and Smush can credit himself for yet another impressive defensive stand.

The Lakers' bench isn't as bad as I had predicted. A great deal of fans questioned Laron Profit's abilities, but from the looks of things, Profit has a great attitude. His on-the-ball defense goes unnoticed by many cheering the purple and gold, and the box scores can't provide you with the number of times he has altered a drive or pass. Devean George didn't look so bad in his first game versus Denver, playing mind games with Carmelo and forcing him to take his anger out on anyone in his way...thus, leading to six fouls and an eventual loss. If Bynum plays Sunday, expect around five or ten minutes at the most, something I'm not so happy about, but he'll eventually pick up his game and impress Phil.

Kobe Bryant will get his 30-40 points Sunday, with around five or six assists. I wouldn't be shocked to see him almost reach a triple-double, but I'm reserving that for Odom. Kobe hasn't forgotten the boos and malicious chants from the crowd, either...so I expect him to continue where he left off Tuesday in Denver's opener and play great basketball as all the Nuggets fans watch from their television sets. 









The triangle is looking more like a circle these days, and Phil needs to get everyone on the same page. The spacing is ugly; the frontcourt players are five feet apart at times, making it hard for them to keep track of their man, which is why the backdoors and lobs are killing Los Angeles in these first two games. On the other hand, Kobe and Parker are executing the triangle very well, which should make everyone happy at some point, since Smush has no experience with it.

This time around, the Lakers need to utilize an effective game plan, but find a way to change it each quarter, because Karl's greatest asset is adjusting his team and reading opposing strategies. Kobe should draw double teams all night, but the role of "give me the ball" should go to Lamar in these situations, who can beat his defender off the dribble and use his size to score over either Carmelo or Lenard, whoever ends up staring him down.

The Lakers have a shot at winning this game, but they're going to need larger contributions from Mihm and Kwame, not so much offensively, but on the defensive end. I don't believe they'll get the job done tonight, though, but Odom will do his part and keep it a very tight game. Nuggets win this one, 96-93.


----------



## daniel80111 (Dec 29, 2004)

Lakers really need to play solid defense and have good rotations. Or else it could get ugly. The Nuggets looked great last night with George Karl giving them a 3 hour practice. Does anyone else have season tickets in here?? Let's go Lakers!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

realdealbneal said:


> **no need to quote that whole thing**


Brandon Neal. You are realy making *Brain34cook* look bad :bsmile:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The One said:


> Brandon Neal. You are realy making *Brain34cook* look bad :bsmile:


Eh.. that's ok.. I improved my effort and will continue to try and do them like this thread.. It is nice though that Brandon has some nice previews.. Very nice..


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

Those aren't my intentions at all, fellas. It's all about providing for the fans, and Brian34Cook does that just as good as anyone else here at BBB. He's the one releasing game previews even before I release mine on my site, and for 82+ games a year (hopefully 82+ ) he has been putting these up.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

realdealbneal said:


> Those aren't my intentions at all, fellas. It's all about providing for the fans, and Brian34Cook does that just as good as anyone else here at BBB. He's the one releasing game previews even before I release mine on my site, and for 82+ games a year (hopefully 82+ ) he has been putting these up.


Hey ya have nothing to be ashamed of and neither do I. I love reading your previews and whatnot. It's nice that another person provides some quality depth posts about the current games. I like posters like that. Keep on doing your thing and keep on posting your stuff for the rest of the fans. :clap:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This is just terrible to me.

Look at the big numbers are first three are doing.
SF - *Lamar Odom* _(*15.5* PPG, *12.5* RPG, *7.5* APG)_
SG - *Kobe Bryant* _(*36.0* PPG, *6.0* RPG, *4.5* APG)_
PG - *Smush Parker* _(*20.5* PPG, *3.0* RPG, *4.0* APG)_

_Now look at our two bigman._
C - *Chris Mihm* _(*5.0* PPG, *1.5* RPG, 0.0 APG)_
PF - *Kwame Brown* _(*5.5* PPG, *5.5* RPG, 1.0 APG)_
_It is as if only three people have been playing the past two games._


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

10.5 Points and 7.0 boards a game combined.. Wow, just wow..


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> 10.5 Points and 7.0 boards a game combined.. Wow, just wow..


I really have to do this... :cheers: 



Brian34Cook said:


> :clap: Nice preview although I disagree with some of the numbers
> 
> 12 boards combined by Mihm and Brown WONT cut it..


I guess I was way off, actually...by five rebounds a game, although it IS ONLY two games...still unacceptable.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I think Kwame will only average 8 and 6 for the year which still decent. That is all we need is a decent bigman.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

silly me 
i was hoping for 20 and 10


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

dannyM said:


> silly me
> i was hoping for 20 and 10


would be nice, but probably not going to happen


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i had a big feeling the refs will screw us over tomorrow....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> i had a big feeling the refs will screw us over tomorrow....



I have a feeling were going to screw ourselves over tomo. I hope I'm wrong, because we need a win at home.


----------



## daniel80111 (Dec 29, 2004)

CDracing, those could be the funniest quotes that I have ever read in your sig. :clap:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

daniel80111 said:


> CDracing, those could be the funniest quotes that I have ever read in your sig. :clap:



I wish I could take credit for em, but the guy is just loaded with funny quotes. I'm going to rotate them once a month, cause he has tons of them.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

As is most the time, my prediction is we win. Smuuuuuuuuuush!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Kwame is going to EHL's place.


Ah man, that's messed up. :sad:



KobeBryant08 said:


> we barely came away with the win tho...also the nuggets were playing very bad basketball..but im imo it will be another close finish


The Lakers definitely played like crap when they barely beat Denver in OT. Odom, Kwame, and Mihm were all nearly non-existent. If the Lakers can actually get two or, hell, all three guys on the frontline to play well on the same game, combined with the usual from Kobe, they may actually win a lot more than just 40 or 42 games this year. I've been impressed that the Lakers were able to beat the Nuggets on the road and stay very close with the Suns on the back end of a back-to-back with Mihm and Kwame like dog crap (Odom didn't against PHX, he nearly triple doubled).


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakers 103
Nuggets 99

Cmon Kwame and Mihm! Step it up! :clap: 

I really hope Bynum gets some playing time, cuz he played rather well last time. :biggrin:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted by <strong>EHL</strong>
> Ah man, that's messed up. :sad:
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

im gonna start a little experiment...see what the lakers record turns out to be when kwame and mihm combine for over 20pts and 15rbs and when they dont..should be interesting


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Nuggets-Lakers Preview 

GAME: Denver Nuggets (1-2) at Los Angeles Lakers (1-1). 

TIME: Sunday, 9:30 p.m. EST. 

With coach George Karl back on the bench, the Denver Nuggets will try to avenge Wednesday's loss to Los Angeles when they visit the Lakers at the Staples Center. 

After dropping its first two games with Karl serving a suspension, Denver rolled over Portland 107-68 at the Pepsi Center on Friday in Karl's return. Voshon Lenard was two assists shy of a triple-double and Marcus Camby dominated with 23 points, 17 rebounds and six blocked shots. 

Karl was suspended for violating league rules forbidding contact with players not yet eligible for the NBA draft. He thought his Nuggets weren't running or moving the ball around on offense during their first two games, but saw some improvement Friday. 

``It's a habit - running all the time, pushing all the time,'' Karl said. ``We haven't been putting that together for 40, 45 minutes, but we had some good stretches tonight. We caught a young team tonight and jumped on them early.'' 

The Nuggets squandered a late lead in Wednesday's 99-97 loss to the Lakers as Kobe Bryant scored 33 points, including the game-winning jumper with under a second left in overtime. 

``The win wasn't important for me, it was important for the team,'' said Phil Jackson, who was victorious in his first game back as Lakers coach. ``But getting the win is twice as nice.''


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Luke is not playing?

is bynum playing? who is starting lineup?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

both big men scored lol


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow, Mihm and Kwame showing some nice stuff.. That's what I'm talkin bout!

They already have 12 points and 5 boards combined.. Now they are gonna go silent after getting their combined stuff already :rofl:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Freakin' lob.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ahhh!! The lob to Camby!! No!! Nevertheless, a good start by the bigs.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

:rofl:

Kobe screaming "Dammit!"


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:jawdrop:

What happened to Mihm?



What the bleep happened to the bigs? Holy **** they look great..


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Mihm playing like an NBA caliber player!!! :O


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mihm: 12 pts, 7 boards 3 offensive, 1 steal, NO FOULS


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Mihm: 12 pts, 7 boards 3 offensive, 1 steal


And no fouls! :whofarted


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 1st:
Lakers 34 - Nuggets 20

Mihm: 11 Min, 12 pts (5/7), 7 boards (3 off), 1 steal, 0 Fouls
Kwame: 8 Min, 4 pts (2/2), 1 board
Lamar: 12 Min, 5 pts (1/2), 2 boards, 3 dimes, 1 steal
Kobe: 11 Min, 9 pts (3/6), 1 board, 1 assist
Smush: 8 Min, 2 pts (1/3), 2 assists

:clap:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Props to the bigs. I hope they can maintain it. Also, give credit to Smush. We can't expect the 20pt outbursts every night, but he continues to work hard at staying in front of his man. Andre bullied him a few times, but never blew right by him.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Kwame not aggressive enough! Just start balling man!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

F$#&#ing embarassing! We can't handle Earl Boykins!?!


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Chris Mom, I mean Mihm, is in the building 

Kwame is doing pretty alright, but nonetheless keep trying to put in the effort Kwame!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Mihm: 12 pts, 7 boards 3 offensive, 1 steal, NO FOULS


The Return of Mihm (Home Version)


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> F$#&#ing embarassing! We can't handle Earl Boykins!?!


Let him go off for 50.. Wouldnt really matter :laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I was about to say get Sasha's *** out of the game! But he makes a great pass to McKie for the open jumper and almost picks Earl's pocket. Kwame had a nice rotation and shotblock, but still needs more aggressiveness. He also had a mismatch in the post, but Devean hoisted a jumper instead. Instead of hustling back down the court, Kwame waddled acting like he was irritated.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

look how good we are when our bigs play with some intensity


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

McKie, Vujacic, Cook in game = lead fading away


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

B34C will get you for that Kenneth To. Just wait and see!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

KennethTo said:


> McKie, Vujacic, Cook in game = lead fading away


seriously! this is hideous!!!


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

When he gets back here though. You're lucky it's not now Kenneth To.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

It's so frustrating!! Why can't Mihm consistently play like this!? I mean, he's not dominating, but he is playing like a competent NBA center, that's all I'm asking for!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Chris Mihm shows he has hair on his balls. Great news.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> It's so frustrating!! Why can't Mihm consistently play like this!? I mean, he's not dominating, but he is playing like a competent NBA center, that's all I'm asking for!!!


14 and 9 in a half is 28 and 18 in 34 minutes (with the 17 minutes Mihm played in the first half). That is dominating, and would be easily the best center in the league. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Mihm ended up with like 17 and 10 tonight, but maybe I'm wrong. Either way, 14 and 9 in a half from your center is way more than solid, that's Duncan-esque. Even half that, like 7 and 5, would be very good for Mihm if he did it consistently every half.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Mihm=Duncan. Accept it people.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Umm guys and girls, Kobe is shooting a 50% clip through right now.. 33/66


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe with a great shot.. Makes it look so easy time and time again..

Kobe with the finisher.. Up 57-44


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

bcook, if u get a chance, check out espn mag w/ kobe and phil interview... Phil says goal for Kobe is for him to shoot 50% this year  Plus he is back to old pratice routine in summer.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LAMARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! Beautiful!! 

Yep I've head that's his goal.. I think it's realistic with Kobe not having the ball all the time and forcing up as many shots (so far this year!).


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ouch @ Mihm getting nailed in the nuts..

Beautiful pass by Kobe to Kwame for an easy 2.. 

This is turning into a blowout?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Right in the Go-Nads


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

SOMEONE PLEASE KNOCK OUT ANDRE MILLER!! :curse:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

steal for Sasha
pass to LO
Dunk And 1!!!

Nice play Sasha!! :clap:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LOL @ Sasha that quarter.. Up 9 at the half and the Lakers remain up 9 after 3.. 12 minutes left though.. AHHH!!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Lakers should win this. I'm glad they are not jacking up too many 3's.

As long as they focus on jumpers, and driving to the basket they are set. They just have to avoid 3 point shootouts.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow this lineup is playing great.. Gotta play some defense though..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dude I just saw a shot of Kobe walking behind Laron back to the bench. They DO look alike!! They have the same body structure. :biggrin:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lob from Smush to KObe!!!! :clap: :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hell of an effort all around tonight.. Nice offense and nice defense (so far!)..

It sure was nice to see a lob not go against the Lakers the past couple times they've done it


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

phil doing fanserverice, he's putting bynum in the game


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God we dont play the nuggets again for exaclty 5 months


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

oh god, here we go w/ the stupid 3's again


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

I really like what Phil is doing with the team...I'm praying they can make it to the playoffs this season so Phil can be recognized as truly one of the greatest of all time. Kobe has taken a lot of shots this game but you have to resepct him..he's taken only mid-range shots + he's been quite efficient. Maybe Phil was right when he said he saw lots of similarities between this team and MJ's Bulls? :gopray:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Impressive 20 point victory... thats the good stuff


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Hoping we play nuggets in 1st round of the playoffs


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Hell yeah! We just whipped the Nuggets from start to finish!! Nice!

Great game by Odom. 
Great game by Mihm.
Smush does his thing.
Kobe is Kobe, damn that was a cool 37 points, did he even sweat? Best player in the league bar none. 
Bench played solid. 
Improved defense.
There is reason for optimism! Imagine when Kwame gets it rolling! (which he will!)

One gripe: Do these frickin' refs know who Kobe is!? Blow the damn whistle and show the man some respect!!! He was getting hacked all night. :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice win tonight.. 3 games into the season and the Lakers have already won a season series against a potential Western Conference playoff team :rofl: :clap:


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Man, great game by Kobe, Lamar, and Mimbo...Smuch did a nice job too. Nice to see a blowout ala MJ's Bulls (sorry to keep bringing up that comparison). Go Lakers!!!! :clap:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Now it is crucial that we don't have a let down game against the Hawks. Should beat those scrubs by 10+ easily.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

^ exactly


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Great game.

Looks like Lamar's getting used to his role now. Mihm finally showing up and Smush was great too.

This looks like the year Kobe separates himself from the other top tier wingmen today.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Coming from a Raps fan, after watching this game Kobe IMO is the best player in the league! Seriously so far this year he is doing Jordan-esque type of play. Amazing!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

very nice game by kobe and crew...that dunk by kobe...sweeet


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I've got to say, I have been very impressed these first few games. When the Lakers can get something from their frontcourt, they're a whole other team. We know what we can get from Kobe and Odom (and the surprise of the season too, Smush), but when the bigs start doing what they're supposed to be doing this team looks absolutely elite. It's early, real early, but you gotta love the signs so far. 

Oh, and Kobe having a decent first 3 games: 36.3, 6.7, 4.7, 49.4% shooting. :eek8:


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

If Mihm provides that kind of production for the Lakers on a consistent basis, then watch out! Lakers would be nearly unstoppable. Go Lakers!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

game wasnt televised here in canda, but looking at the boxscore it looks like we played a pretty solid game..gotta say mihm's stats shocked me i thought there was some kinda error


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Another great game for Kobe, 16-31 and it looked like he got hacked on about 5 of those misses.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Now thats what i call Lakers basketball!!!!

:nah: to all the doubters of tonights game...and Smush is becoming a fan favorite!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hope I dont jinx him but ya know what else is odd.. Cook is 6/9 on the season.. Gonna need him to score some more points and get back to defense and rebounding effort though.. 8.3 MPG, 4.0 PPG, 1.0 APG aint bad though on 67% shooting..


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

KobeBryant08 said:


> game wasnt televised here in canda, but looking at the boxscore it looks like we played a pretty solid game..gotta say mihm's stats shocked me i thought there was some kinda error


get yourself some bellexpressvu man! It was on NBA TV, via Raptors TV. I've been able to watch all of the Lakers' first three games. Unfortunately the Tuesday tilt against the Hawks is not on TV here! :curse:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Smush Parker is a flippin' GOD. I love this guy!

Finally we see the Mihm of last year! We all know he's going to be invisibile on the road, so it's good that he has finally shown up at home. Fantastic game for Chris tonight.

Kobe was his usual self. It's odd that he shot over 50%, got 37pts and I can't say more than that. I guess it's just a testament to how good he is.

Lamar played real well tonight as well, but he still shot too many threes.

Kwame really needs to shoot more. Early in the game, he took two nice shots inside and made them both. Then he did nothing again until the 3rd Q. I'd really like to see us get him involved more...that's why he's here for crying out loud.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Smush Parker is a flippin' GOD. I love this guy!
> 
> Finally we see the Mihm of last year! We all know he's going to be invisibile on the road, so it's good that he has finally shown up at home. Fantastic game for Chris tonight.
> 
> ...


Yup, I don't want to get too giddy here, but with the way that Smush, Kobe and Lamar are playing , just imagine if Kwame could step up and start really producing!! (We know that Mihm will be a game to game thing....)


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Phil is a DAMN good coach. I hope to see Chris Mihm and Kwame Brown involved like this throughout the season. Thats probably the key to success, since we know we have backcourt players, and we need the bigs to perform. Lamar should drive more, but you have to admit that his shooting has improved a lot. If he were a better shooter I'd be fine with him taking so many outside shots, but it seems that the shooting coach hired for him is really helping. He isnt missing his free throws, his touch is a lot better, his mid range shot is fairly reliable, and hes a legit 3 pt threat. He's an MVP candidate this year if he keeps going near this rate.

Kobe is doing a lot better. Hes patient, cool, and calm. Hes barely taking any 3's, and hes shooting at a really high clip. His mid range shot is incredibly accurate. He doesnt look so tired, which lets him focus on D, and makin clutch shots. Hes becoming more unselfish and he had some really nice passes. 

Our bench sucks, but I bet Sasha is gaining his confidence from this game and maybe he'll become a reliable backup and provide a spark off the bench. George has been great, hes playing at starter level, but we need more help. We need to find McKie more shots. Kwame needs to be more aggressive, but not foul so often. We played some pretty good help D today.

I'm so suprised at Smush, I thought he would be a scrub like Sasha but he plays great D and he can score and drop dimes, hes 2x what I expected.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

this season wont be like like season...for so many reasons...and it is all due to the coach...i expect that individually and collectively...the lakers will improve steadily and shock all the non-believers in the playoffs... :biggrin: 

well...at least i hope they will beat a weak atlanta club... :biggrin:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ The first 3 games have been a great sign of things to come (hopefully), but Kwame Brown has only shown up in very isolated, short spurts. He's been close to non-existent otherwise. At least he's not a matador at the 4 like Odom was all last season, but he needs to pick up the intensity and earn his minutes regardless. 

When Kwame picks it up, this current Laker squad can go places. Until that happens, or unless Kwame is replaced with a better PF, the Lakers will be a borderline playoff team.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I liked Haleys commentary on the reasons Chris Mihm is playing more effectively tonight. I noticed he was running it differently, but wasn't exactly sure what he was doing. Everytime he went to the post and would hand it off or pass it, he'd take a step or two away from the basket, and the defender often stayed under the rim for a potiential rebound, where the person passed to would give it back to mihm, leaving a 7 footer with a decent jump shot wide open. If he didnt' take the jump shot he was in a key position to run to the basket which we saw three times tonight, and get fouled as the defender would run towards him to prevent the easy basket.

If he didn't shoot it, he'd also be in a better position. As most have seen he often finds himself directly under the basket as he doesn't work well enough to box out. Coming from 5 feet out he is in a better angle to see the ball and where it might land and grabs it over the defender.

Not to mention, not always having him under the basket on the defensive end keeps him from fouling out by the third quarter.

Thats exactly the type of adjustment that makes Phil Jackson the best coach in the game. He is consistantly looked for ways to get the most the players and he found a way that Chris could better his game and become more effective. Will this style of play last? I sure as hell hope so. I believe Chris could pull decent or great games like this consistantly if he position's himself as he did tonight. But often he falls back into his old routine.

I think tonight must have upped his confidence significantly. And the standing O he got when he went out to the bench in the second must have made him feel great. We need him to play like this, if you can get Odom and Mihm to produce 20, and get the rebounding down.. Brown wont matter as much but would only be the icing on the cake if he does have a good night.

BRING ON THE ROAD TRIP!

P.S. Glad I was wrong.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And also...I think it's too early to start evaluating our defense just yet.

Against the Nuggets, we have only allowed 90.5ppg, we just got torched by Phoenix. We all know that Phoenix torches every team they play, so we've almost got to look at that as an exception.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> And also...I think it's too early to start evaluating our defense just yet.
> 
> Against the Nuggets, we have only allowed 90.5ppg, we just got torched by Phoenix. We all know that Phoenix torches every team they play, so we've almost got to look at that as an exception.



True, I think though that we could have held them lower points wise if Phil didnt try to run the same game they run. But tonights defense was pretty solid. The first game wasnt as near as good as tonights game. Tonight they were everywhere, and the bigs actually made a difference.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Now thats a beautifull sight to see :clap: 



Brian34Cook said:


>


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Great effort tonight! I'm echoing you guys. If our bigs play well, we can beat any team in the league. Imagine if Mihm strings together a few good road games. We will be a tough team to beat. Also, I'm thrilled at Kobe's midrange game right now. Playing off the ball will continue to help him immensely.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Ghiman said:


> Now thats a beautifull sight to see :clap:


Phil: Fo life Kobe?

Kobe: Fo' Life.


Word. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Phil Postgame Quotes



> *On Mihm's effort, and its importance:* "We like everyone to play the best games they can play on every night, but the basic structure of this league is the stars give you four out of five nights, they can play a stellar game. That's why they're great players. The workers are guys that fill in those spots that are so important in our league. If they can bring that level up to performances every other game or two out of three, or whatever, that's where we become a great team and not just an average team."
> 
> *On Mihm's adjustments:* "The important thing is adjustments that players as veterans make. They see a game, they play a game, they come back the second time and they improve on the game that they had the first time. I thought though Chris had some important moments for us at the end of the game in Denver- free throws, running some screen and roll offensive opportunities with Kobe and one time he attacked the rim and had to kick the ball out and we ended up getting a three point shot from Smush that really was a big play. So he contributed to the win, and I know that he was attentive to what we were trying to accomplish in the two days between the last game against Phoenix when we could focus on the last Denver game and make adjustments."
> 
> ...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Chris Bosh #4 said:


> Coming from a Raps fan, after watching this game Kobe IMO is the best player in the league! Seriously so far this year he is doing *Jordan-esque * type of play. Amazing!



Interesting thought...........Here come the haters!


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Sean said:


> Nice pics Sean!


Nice pics Sean!


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

So far, not too bad. If we could get Mihm and/or Kwame to play that way consistently I'd be a happy man.

Now its only been three games so I don't wanna read too much into anything. But this guy Smush has been a real find. Not sold on Sasha or Profit. Kwame....ummm...jury is out. TNT's commentator during the Suns game noted that Kwame seemed to be rushing, that he needed to calm down a little and take his time. Complete agreement.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Phil Postgame Quotes


Man! I love it! Just reading Phil's comments gives me confidence as a fan. This dude knows what he is doing.


----------

